# Web 2.0 Front Technologie



## y0dA (26. Mrz 2011)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Web 2.0 Entwicklung, im Detail um so etwas wie Xing oder Facebook mittels Java zu realisieren? Womit würde ihr so eine Anwendung entwickeln damit das Ding performant ist.

Aktuell liegt mir hierfür schon ein Teil der Anwendung vor welche aktuell mit Apache Wicket umgesetzt wurde. Sollte man auf das Pferd setzen? Oder wie steht es mit JSF 2.0 (wohl zu langsam, selbst mit Ajax Support)?
Leider habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen mit Gwt bzw. Vaadin machen können, scheint mir aber die beste Variante zu sein.

Für Anregungen und Erfahrungen wäre ich dankbar.


**EDIT**
Entscheidungshilfe Webframework | wicket praxis
--> Bei Wicket fehlen einfach fertige Komponenten (sowas wie RichFaces, Primefaces etc)


----------



## Final_Striker (26. Mrz 2011)

Also ich denke mal, das die Performace-Probleme eher im Back-End als im Front-End auftreten werden. D.h. wie man es schafft die vielen tausende oder sogar millionen Datensätze schnell abzurufen, filtern etc.


----------



## y0dA (27. Mrz 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Also ich denke mal, das die Performace-Probleme eher im Back-End als im Front-End auftreten werden. D.h. wie man es schafft die vielen tausende oder sogar millionen Datensätze schnell abzurufen, filtern etc.



Danke für die Antwort,

hast du diesbezüglich schon Erfahrungen machen können? Also meinst du nicht dass bspw. JSF im Ansprechverhalten sehr viel langsamer wäre als Vaadin und Konsorten?


----------

